# This Just Makes Me Mad...



## Cody Killgore (Jan 1, 2014)

This guy continually sells this stuff as desert ironwood. He even lists the scientific name. This is not desert ironwood. I've seen him selling this stuff for a long time. Just makes me angry that people buy this believing that it is desert ironwood. It's not that it isn't beautiful wood. That is great looking wood but it is not desert ironwood.

This is canxan negro / black nargusta burl...

Makes me want to tell eBay. At least call it what it is...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-DESERT-I...ARS-KNIFE-SCALES-LIMITED-SUPPLY-/291047693811
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-DESERT-I...ARS-KNIFE-SCALES-LIMITED-SUPPLY-/350966288106
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-DESERT-I...ARS-KNIFE-SCALES-LIMITED-SUPPLY-/291047694555


I could be more angry than usual...didn't get much sleep..


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2014)

No offense meant here....but how do you "know" it's not? I have no clue and I'm not about to spend $$ to find out at the moment but...have you bought some from him and figured out it wasn't?

I'm just askin....


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree Cody ! I've actually emailed him and he replied saying that's what his paperwork from his supplier says it is. I asked him where the wood comes from and he said " 

i handpicked this box of burl personally in scottsdale Az. 2 years ago.
it just arrived on 8/28 due to some issues brought upon the vendor i bought it from by the Mexican government (where this is a protected species)
there were "paper work" issues (??) which cost me an extra 1500.00 and 2 years of BS.
its ironwood - besides that, half of what i bought mysteriously vanished before delivery-- 
i wish i never got involved-- 
but its olneya tesota - i've sold this to luthiers, cue builders and gun smiths and knive makes from all over the world-
theyve made some amazing things with this wood - i know you mentioned it being green - but i was told its not- it has to acclimate before using (??)
i cant comment on that - i'm not an artisan
- film4


----------



## RBcarving (Jan 1, 2014)

**I was 20 seconds late on my post....he's either scamming or terribly confused**

Have you sent him a nice email ?? Maybe he really thinks it is DIW ??
Just a thought, as I have seen that happen before (especially in the gun biz).

Brad


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 1, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> No offense meant here....but how do you "know" it's not? I have no clue and I'm not about to spend $$ to find out at the moment but...have you bought some from him and figured out it wasn't?
> 
> I'm just askin....



Honestly, all you have to do is take a look at the pictures. Desert ironwood doesn't look like that. It doesn't have open grain like that. I have some of that canxan negro and I have seen it enough to know that is what I'm looking at. You can do some google searches for canxan negro burl and look at the similarities between that versus actual desert ironwood.

https://www.westpennhardwoods.com/p...73&cguid=7b17c57b-824b-47dd-bdae-aa8e380f2e33

You have to be careful though as some of the stuff that's listed as desert ironwood is pictures of canxan negro.

I think the problem is that so many things are nick-named ironwood (canxan negro included). Somewhere along the supply chain someone went from just ironwood to desert ironwood...and it went from there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Honestly, all you have to do is take a look at the pictures. Desert ironwood doesn't look like that. It doesn't have open grain like that. I have some of that canxan negro and I have seen it enough to know that is what I'm looking at. You can do some google searches for canxan negro burl and look at the similarities between that versus actual desert ironwood.
> 
> https://www.westpennhardwoods.com/p...73&cguid=7b17c57b-824b-47dd-bdae-aa8e380f2e33


Cody, this is the guy I bought the wood from that u made my knife handle out of . It is beautiful wood, but definitely not Desert Ironwood !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 1, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Cody, this is the guy I bought the wood from that u made my knife handle out of . It is beautiful wood, but definitely not Desert Ironwood !



Okay, I wondered about that. I can say for certain now that that is not desert ironwood. The piece I got from Tom didn't look like, didn't smell like it, didn't act like it. It also didn't sink in water like it.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Okay, I wondered about that. I can say for certain now that that is not desert ironwood. The piece I got from Tom didn't look like, didn't smell like it, didn't act like it. It also didn't sink in water like it.


It smells nice when u cut it actually  I hadn't had the displeasure of knowing what real ironwood smells like until I got some from the artisan Barry .


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 1, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> It smells nice when u cut it actually  I hadn't had the displeasure of knowing what real ironwood smells like until I got some from the artisan Barry .



Ya know...that desert ironwood smell is starting to grow on me. As strange as it seems...


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2014)

I too have contemplated saying something to eBay or making a comment in his feed back to alert folks. When Guapo posted pics of his Mexican Ironwood I asked about the smell, lol , cuz I was wondering if all "Desert " Ironwood is supposed to smell like a dead animal ?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Ya know...that desert ironwood smell is starting to grow on me. As strange as it seems...



 U need to wear that high $$$ mask more often

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2014)

I know what cedar looks like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nevermind....I just googled it. Your other topic with manbuckwal came up.
I see said the blindman as he picked up his hammer and saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Omg....the internet is wacked at my house. It took forever to post that.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 1, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> U need to wear that high $$$ mask more often



I'll agree with you there. My respirator is in my shop but I do all my cutting on my grandfather's bandsaw. It is too much trouble to be lugging it back and forth. So I usually get a nice good sniff when cutting stuff up.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 1, 2014)

Those pics look just like the nargusta burl that a friend of mine sells. Definitely not DIW>


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is more of the Convo .............. posted pics of the wood on a forum and everyone agrees it's not Desert Ironwood but in fact Canxan Negro . It is called ironwood, just not Desert Ironwood . .............


i'm sorry - but they're mistaken 
i have 2 invoices from a reputable wholesaler (??)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2014)

Yea, Doesn't look like DIW to me either.... A chunk of DIW that size with that kind of figure would be rare indeed, and command a higher price that that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Name the source. Call em out. Wb wood police to the rescue.





manbuckwal said:


> Here is more of the Convo .............. posted pics of the wood on a forum and everyone agrees it's not Desert Ironwood but in fact Canxan Negro . It is called ironwood, just not Desert Ironwood . .............
> 
> 
> i'm sorry - but they're mistaken
> i have 2 invoices from a reputable wholesaler (??)


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 1, 2014)

Book'em Danno...


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Name the source. Call em out. Wb wood police to the rescue.


Ur killing me !!!


----------

